# BMB - Balamara Resources



## mickqld (7 May 2007)

Acquisition of Isabella Minerals Pty Ltd
Appointment of Director
The Board of directors is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Derek Lenartowicz as Managing Director in conjunction with the acquisition, subject to shareholder approval, of Isabella Minerals Pty Ltd from Mr Lenartowicz.
Mr Lenartowicz was previously Managing Director of View Resources Ltd, a company which he grew through the development of the Carnilya Hill Nickel Mine and the purchase of the Bronzewing Gold Mine. Prior to View Resources, Mr Lenartowicz held senior positions within WMC Limited and North Limited.
Isabella Minerals has been established to pursue mining opportunities, initially in New South Wales. Ground applied for totals approximately 85 square kilometers and encompasses the Isabella Copper Gold prospect and the historical Porters Retreat copper/gold mine and consists of ELA 3081. The project is located approximately 60km south of Bathurst, NSW.
The consideration for the acquisition of Isabella Minerals is the issue of 25,000,000 shares in Sultan at a deemed issue price of 1.5c each and the grant of 25,000,000 options exercisable at 2c on or before 31 December 2010, subject to shareholder approval.
In conjunction with the appointment of Mr Lenartowicz, the Board has resolved place 45,000,000 shares at 1.5c each to investors to raise gross proceeds of $675,000. These funds will be used for general working capital and be applied to Isabella Minerals ground.
A notice of meeting will be issued in due course seeking shareholder approval to acquire Isabella Minerals.
With the appointment of Mr Lenartowicz to the board, Mr Warner has resigned from the board.
Ian Hobson
Company Secretary


Does anyone have any more background on who is behind this one or what sort of history Isabella's grounds entail? $7 million market cap on a company described on comsec as Technology Hardware and Equipment ??


----------



## mickqld (7 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Have just found top 20 share holders. All the familiar names from Ascent Capital reconstructrions. Tisia Nominees, JK Nominees, Roger Steinpreis, Elliot Holdings, TM Consulting.


----------



## alankew (10 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Mick looks to have broken out,although this is up for discussion-tradingroom shows the highest for the year before todays close as .024 but bigcharts says .029/Volume has picked up the last few days since ann.Could be another case of back the jockey.


----------



## mickqld (11 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



alankew said:


> Mick looks to have broken out,although this is up for discussion-tradingroom shows the highest for the year before todays close as .024 but bigcharts says .029/Volume has picked up the last few days since ann.Could be another case of back the jockey.




I think your right Alan. I see resistance was at 0.025cents and now 0.025cents seems to be support. If it breaks 0.026cents should hit next resistance at 0.029. Damn I must learn how to post charts.


----------



## mickqld (17 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Has completely broken out today. Up 25% on 13.5 million volume and gone into trading halt after close. Something  brewing with this one. Mr Lenartowicz is MD & was previously MD of View Resorces. Both he and  Mr Warner have obviously something cooking with either Isabella Minerals or something extra. Hope some of you checked it out and had a dabble with this one. Good luck those that did.


----------



## alankew (17 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Mick i have indeed dabbled after you brought it to the boards attention-Thanks.What got me on was the people involved,some of YTs previous posts about Ascent made it worth a punt.Earlier ann  about placement being fully taken up was good to see,although from memory price was pretty low.What do you expect from the ann and will you hold


----------



## mickqld (17 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



alankew said:


> Mick i have indeed dabbled after you brought it to the boards attention-Thanks.What got me on was the people involved,some of YTs previous posts about Ascent made it worth a punt.Earlier ann  about placement being fully taken up was good to see,although from memory price was pretty low.What do you expect from the ann and will you hold




 Alan I think because the recent placement was closed fully subscribed  there is no possibility of a share issue.  
It is most likely either an acquisition or maybe further information from the Isabella copper gold prospect and the historical Porters Retreat copper and gold mine. Maybe historical data or previous samples from drilling.
Lenartowicz  was previously Managing Director of View Resources so there should be some good industry connections there.


----------



## mickqld (22 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Acquisition of the Peelwood Zinc/Copper Project
The Board of Directors is pleased to announce that the company has entered into an agreement to acquire The Peelwood Zinc Project containing the John Fardy zinc deposit from Andanak Explorations Pty Limited.
The Peelwood Project consists of EL2934, EL6081 and EL6082 that are located approximately 70 kms south of the City of Bathurst in eastern New South Wales.
The John Fardy deposit is located on freehold land that is not subject to native title and is well situated for infrastructure.
The Peelwood zinc project has several old mines and prospects with zinc-rich volcanics-hosted massive sulphide-style mineralization.
The John Fardy deposit is at an advanced stage of exploration and there are numerous diamond drill hole intersections of massive sulphide mineralization with zinc, copper and silver grades.
The consideration for the acquisition is the payment of $1 million and the issue of 30,000,000 shares in Sultan at a deemed issue price of 1.5c each and the grant of 15,000,000 options exercisable at 2c on or before 31 December 2010, subject to shareholder approval.
The purchase is subject to due diligence by Sultan.
The Managing Director Derek Lenartowicz said: “We will be announcing the historic drilling results shortly. As the first step in the project, we will conduct a drilling programme which will allow the conversion of existing resources to meet the JORC standard of reporting”
A notice of meeting will be issued in due course seeking shareholder approval to acquire these tenements.
Ian Hobson
Company Secretary


----------



## hangseng (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I like what I am seeing here. The historic Zn/Silver workings have a remarkable resemblance to the old (highly profitable) Mt Garnet workings that KZL brought back online a few years back. New techniques and a Jorc resource will see this going positive in my view.

Not far from Bathurst, infrastructure already in place, no native title or environmental concerns and low number of shares on issue.

Watch this very closely, a double thumbs up for this one.


----------



## mickqld (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



hangseng said:


> I like what I am seeing here. The historic Zn/Silver workings have a remarkable resemblance to the old (highly profitable) Mt Garnet workings that KZL brought back online a few years back. New techniques and a Jorc resource will see this going positive in my view.
> 
> Not far from Bathurst, infrastructure already in place, no native title or environmental concerns and low number of shares on issue.
> 
> Watch this very closely, a double thumbs up for this one.




14.7 million shares cross traded at 3.2cents. Volume today so far 32million this one is rapidly being accumulated. I love what I am seeing here i hope a few of you got in early on this one.


----------



## hangseng (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



mickqld said:


> 14.7 million shares cross traded at 3.2cents. Volume today so far 32million this one is rapidly being accumulated. I love what I am seeing here i hope a few of you got in early on this one.




Yes wasn't that XT a sight to watch Mick? Thrilled to bits with this and can't believe I didn't see it coming but still in early.

An a 1million buyer just took out 3.6. Volume now 39million

Sellers drying up rapidly, what a sight


----------



## mickqld (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Historical grades for John Fardy
27.8 g/t Ag, 1.86% Cu, 1.5% Pb, 11.5% Zn - indicative.
175,975t.
Looking to upgrade and expand.

Peelwood mine:
227g/t Ag, 25.4% Zn - inferred.


----------



## born2win (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I for one is holding it =) I can see potential in this one. Report should blast this baby off. Chart looking very nice.


----------



## drasicjazz (23 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

hi all 
i was wondering if people thought this one was still intressting to buy after the last 5 days
also i don t realy understand if i look at the graph, that SSC was at 90$ once

i m a bit new at this this 
thanks


----------



## hangseng (24 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



drasicjazz said:


> hi all
> i was wondering if people thought this one was still intressting to buy after the last 5 days
> also i don t realy understand if i look at the graph, that SSC was at 90$ once
> 
> ...




Sultan is a newly reconstructed shelf company. The new MD is a director of MKY Hugh Warner. The historical amounts shown are irrelevant now.

You can either go in now at a low sp or you could wait for the announcement of the Bathurst resources and new EPLA's. It must be stated there is risk attached and this is a speculative stock. A risk I personally have assessed and was prepared to take and enter low.

Choice is yours.


----------



## hangseng (24 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



hangseng said:


> Sultan is a newly reconstructed shelf company. The new MD is a director of MKY Hugh Warner. The historical amounts shown are irrelevant now.
> 
> You can either go in now at a low sp or you could wait for the announcement of the Bathurst resources and new EPLA's. It must be stated there is risk attached and this is a speculative stock. A risk I personally have assessed and was prepared to take and enter low.
> 
> Choice is yours.




When you have a moment just have a look where Peelwood actually is. You will see why the zinc and silver grades are so high. Interesting times for this low mkt cap stock. It seems Hugh Warner has chosen location very carefully.


----------



## born2win (24 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Another positive high for SSC today, hitting .042 cent, with nice support volume. Stage 2 Uptrend, positive positive!


----------



## drasicjazz (24 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

i had a order @ 0.034 but i didn't take it ... only a couple of thousends in 
front of me....  
what a bummer
anyway i realy like the volume increase of this one
and maybe there will be some profit taking tomorrow were i can get in
i m gonna try at 0.036


----------



## hangseng (24 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



drasicjazz said:


> i had a order @ 0.034 but i didn't take it ... only a couple of thousends in
> front of me....
> what a bummer
> anyway i realy like the volume increase of this one
> ...




Profit taking occurred today and it still went up.

With a stock in a steady uptrend you are taking a risk of missing completely. A few points of a cent means nothing in this scenario imo. The bigger picture you will make a lot of money regardless.

I wasn't taking any chances with this and just placed an at market order on the uptrend and damn glad I did. I could leave right now and take a tidy profit but I think SSC has a lot more to give yet in the short term. Long term this is looking like a major retirement fund.


Good luck though.


----------



## hangseng (25 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Well looking at yesterdays trading, despite a generally down day, and the slackening of the sell depth this morning I believe we may have another step up today. Buyers building at .038 and .039 now.

A lot of interest in this and I am not surprised.


----------



## hangseng (25 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

The chart is painting a very pretty picture now. RSI very strong and rising trend is consistent, clear ascending triangle formed.

MACD looks very positive.


----------



## born2win (25 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Yes, i do believe this one will do well, now and in the future. Very positive indeed. I will purchase more on monday,


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Just found this, is it true 
SSC: Sultan Corporation to Offer 3,333 Shares at $0.015 to Raise $50

(Aspect Huntley's ComNews Digest Via Thomson Dialog NewsEdge) Sultan Corporation announced that it will offer 3,333 shares in the capital of the company at a price of $0.015 per share to raise $50. The opening date will be on 17 May 2007 and the closing date will be on 18 May 2007. The company advised further that the purpose if the offer is not to raise capital but to remove any trading restrictions.


----------



## hangseng (27 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



BIG BWACULL said:


> Just found this, is it true
> SSC: Sultan Corporation to Offer 3,333 Shares at $0.015 to Raise $50
> 
> (Aspect Huntley's ComNews Digest Via Thomson Dialog NewsEdge) Sultan Corporation announced that it will offer 3,333 shares in the capital of the company at a price of $0.015 per share to raise $50. The opening date will be on 17 May 2007 and the closing date will be on 18 May 2007. The company advised further that the purpose if the offer is not to raise capital but to remove any trading restrictions.




Yes it was true and was required to remove trading restrictions following the reconstruction. It was the last technical requirement in the reconstruction process and transformation into a mining play.


----------



## Yeti (27 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Don't you just hate that- Bought some shares in a new company and then they go and dilute your holding by issuing 3333 new shares.


----------



## hangseng (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Quite a bit of interest again in SSC today. Buyers came back strongly following a 2 million cross at .038. Now trading at .04.


----------



## bruno (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

a purchase of 2 million shares has just gone thru, looks like we have some big buyers lining up of this speccie now


----------



## hangseng (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



bruno said:


> a purchase of 2 million shares has just gone thru, looks like we have some big buyers lining up of this speccie now




Yes it seems something may be about to occur. There is news pending regarding the resource definition of John Fardy, Peelwood and the other EPL's.


----------



## jollyfrog (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

thanks for the postings Hangseng! You have been VERY beneficial in contributing to my retirement fund!
  THANKS again & NO I'm not the buyer & 0.04 I was a little earlier thanks to these postings, & a little research.


----------



## bruno (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



jollyfrog said:


> thanks for the postings Hangseng! You have been VERY beneficial in contributing to my retirement fund!
> THANKS again & NO I'm not the buyer & 0.04 I was a little earlier thanks to these postings, & a little research.




yes i must thank-you to hangseng as i got in on friday after reading your postings and doing some research. Hopefully this will take off unlike mky (which im still holding). 
MKY and SSC were both intialy brought back to life by Hugh Warner and Share Ian Hobson as company secretary


----------



## hangseng (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



jollyfrog said:


> thanks for the postings Hangseng! You have been VERY beneficial in contributing to my retirement fund!
> THANKS again & NO I'm not the buyer & 0.04 I was a little earlier thanks to these postings, & a little research.




It seems SSC will be adding to my quite significantly this year. Cross trades continuing, now at .039.


----------



## bruno (28 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

seems to have taken off in the last 30 minutes up last trades up from .038 to .043 with volume up as well


----------



## binginbarrel (29 May 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Moving again.
Good to see hey fellow holders?
Getting closer to historic ann day by day and price is indicitave of how near it is imo


0.045 Up by 0.001
(2.273%) Volume so far 33,621427 298 Open 0.045 High0.050 Prev Close0.044 Low0.043


----------



## drasicjazz (4 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

an other beautifull day for Sultan :bananasmi
very enjoyable too see hey guys
thanks mickqld and hangseng for pointing this one out
and good luck to us all


----------



## arkady (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Back to .047 after reaching .055 . Big day of trading so far after the announcement. I hope there is more to squeeze out of this one. Still holding (maybe not a wise thing??).


----------



## mickqld (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



arkady said:


> Back to .047 after reaching .055 . Big day of trading so far after the announcement. I hope there is more to squeeze out of this one. Still holding (maybe not a wise thing??).




Should find that 4.5 - 4.7 cents is now support level. Your welcome Drasicjazz glad to be of help to people making some dollars.


----------



## arkady (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Thanks MickQLD. I really thought the announcement would have given the price a major boost which it did have support for the first hour or two but fairly poor after that. 78 Million shares traded so far. Looks like the price will be even for today.


----------



## bruno (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

this may very well be a dumb question but can anyone explain to me what happened to ssc at the close of trade today.
I understand that profit takers may have come in this afternoon and driven the price down but what was the go with all the shares that went thru at .43 at close when there were still buyers at .45?


----------



## binginbarrel (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Dunno,
maybe your trading platform was running slow?
I do know that there are 10million more shares issued as of tomorrows open.
This shouldn`t effect anything as I see it though. They have 330mill atm which is not alot anyway.

I`m hanging on to mine till next year
I`ll be stocking up on MKY tomorrow too


----------



## bruno (5 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



binginbarrel said:


> Dunno,
> maybe your trading platform was running slow?
> I do know that there are 10million more shares issued as of tomorrows open.
> This shouldn`t effect anything as I see it though. They have 330mill atm which is not alot anyway.
> ...




  i was a holder in mkyuntil recently but until i see peter beattie doing a backflip i just couldnt see how they were going progress in the short to medium term. 
what are your thoughts?
im in ssc for the long term as well


----------



## jollyfrog (6 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Another GOOD day for ssc, up another 9.3./. with around 14mil turnover! maybee the high zinc ann has something to do with that? whats the GOS? Someone is in the know.


----------



## enigmatic (6 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Indeed a good day had by SSC, since i have been watching this it seems to be on a good upwards trend. I'm definitely holding on to this one.


----------



## ideaforlife (8 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

There is an ann that Bluebone has ceased to be a substantial holder. Is there any implication here? I mean maybe they have some sort of sources knowing what has been happening in the company therefore decided to exit?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronphetamine (8 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

No no I dont think that there is any special news or anything. They just decided to opt out, the prolyl already made a big profit on it. But there is still much more to be had.

Stocks down a bit today just like to whole market, I can really see it bounce back to the high 4's next week or when the market sentriment turns around.

With a really good ann out a few days ago.


----------



## aaronphetamine (13 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*







Looks like there was a black hammer candle formation on the 8th of June, which can indicate a bottom reversal pattern and it was followed by higher trading subsequently on the next day of trade (albeit a little higher), and looks to be a rickshaw man doji on the 12th which can be a good sign as well, it can be the start of a trend forming as the doji indicated equilibrium between buyers and sellers. No doubt the poor market has had its effect on SSC, but it will have its day again soon, with a good ann out last week helping it test a new high.


----------



## drasicjazz (18 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

seems like some substantial holder ceased/ reduced holdings today
not that  the sp cared but maybe some thoughts?
i m always sensitive when the big guys are selling
only this time ... it makes no sense to me 
i think they are gonna miss out...
i should tell them
anyway thoughts anyone?
cheers


----------



## Love Zn (18 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I got out today, I doubt mine was the substantial holding  Probably will go up further now  but wanted for other potential's


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Yeah I got out at 4.7c yesterday, Personally i know nothing about SSC, I just had a few grand spare and looked at the graph (and had been following this thread) and i saw it was low price wise last week.. so i brought some and sold it at 4.7c... i really dont know where this stock is going??

I did see the ceasing to be a substantial holder and i also saw that it didnt affect the stock price either which was surpising considering there was another one last week and the price went down alot afterwards.

thats 2 ceasing to be a substantial holders now within 5days approx.. so yeah that kinda got to me as well... might wait till the price drops to 4c and then re buy or sumthing like that.


----------



## Lachlan6 (19 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Interesting chart for SSC. Bounced off 38.2% level showing that the uptrend is strong. However will only get in if makes new highs. Let's see.


----------



## bruno (19 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



aaronphetamine said:


> Yeah I got out at 4.7c yesterday, Personally i know nothing about SSC, I just had a few grand spare and looked at the graph (and had been following this thread) and i saw it was low price wise last week.. so i brought some and sold it at 4.7c... i really dont know where this stock is going??
> 
> I did see the ceasing to be a substantial holder and i also saw that it didnt affect the stock price either which was surpising considering there was another one last week and the price went down alot afterwards.
> 
> thats 2 ceasing to be a substantial holders now within 5days approx.. so yeah that kinda got to me as well... might wait till the price drops to 4c and then re buy or sumthing like that.




Four reasons im holding onto this stock
1. derek lenartowicz's track record
2. volume spike after historical data announced 
3. drilling results and conversion of these results to JORC standards (IMO this is the big one)
4. Infrastructure already in place if this ever gets off the ground


----------



## bruno (20 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

and today you can add to the above

5. the number of seperate million+ buys over the last few days


----------



## aaronphetamine (20 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

thanks for that info bruno, with regards to your point 3, which was;

3. drilling results and conversion of these results to JORC standards (IMO this is the big one)

has this announcement already come out or are we still awaiting it?

I was going to say here that im pretty impressed with SSC continual trading around the high 4 cent mark.. its done good, and more than id thought it would do. maybe I wont be able to re buy at the low 4's again :


----------



## bruno (20 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



aaronphetamine said:


> thanks for that info bruno, with regards to your point 3, which was;
> 
> 3. drilling results and conversion of these results to JORC standards (IMO this is the big one)
> 
> ...




When they released data re historical results they are also commented that they have started the process to convert results to JORC standards (which included drilling) 
no time frame has been mentioned though but i would be guessing that it will after the general meeting to acquire isabelle mining (just a guess though)


----------



## drasicjazz (26 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

ann out today after close
Moves to establish a JORC Zinc Resource at John Fardy....
stong buy volume behind the fence
maybe it will brack away from the support-uptrend


my first chart btw...
basic charting but hey we all have to start somewhere


----------



## bruno (26 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I was always under the impression  (and i may be wrong) that ssc was going to comlpete a further drilling program before converting new and exsisting data to jorc. 
Anyone have any thoughts on the ann today that due to the quality of exisisting data they are not going to drill and just convert exsisting data to JORC?
IMO it is good news but just my opinion.


----------



## jollyfrog (27 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Your NOT wrong Bruno, the buyers are lining up for this today ....17mil + traded & on the increase on a dull day!
  ssc certainly is on the move .... an interesting chart too!!


----------



## bruno (27 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



jollyfrog said:


> Your NOT wrong Bruno, the buyers are lining up for this today ....17mil + traded & on the increase on a dull day!
> ssc certainly is on the move .... an interesting chart too!!




Yes very happy with today so far Jollyfrog, nice steady progress upwards.
i have no idea about charts just back on fundamentals of company so would be interested in your thoughts


----------



## jollyfrog (27 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Hi Bruno, reading the drill report these boys say they have zinc of up to 32% from a shallow depth! plus silver ,& copper in smaller quantities.
 I'm thinking this could start as an Open Cut which would be a lot cheaper for production!
 Also is very close to infrastructure, might be worth a drive to Bathurst on the weekend to have a look around.


----------



## bruno (27 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



jollyfrog said:


> Hi Bruno, reading the drill report these boys say they have zinc of up to 32% from a shallow depth! plus silver ,& copper in smaller quantities.
> I'm thinking this could start as an Open Cut which would be a lot cheaper for production!
> Also is very close to infrastructure, might be worth a drive to Bathurst on the weekend to have a look around.




i would love to drive up there and have a look jollyfrog but its a long way from tassie. 
very happy with today though even if it did drop a bit on close. but after the day the sharemarket had today a 7% gain  and sp steadily rising is good news imo


----------



## drasicjazz (27 June 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

-well the buying depht was there 
-the ann was there and 
-it was lifting already from it s support line

but on a day like today 
let me say that i m happy with my prediction of seeing ssc lifting further
keep in mind that noone  can predict the market 
but ignorent as we humans are... sometime we try...
and god it feel good when we are right

but  hey tomorrow i can be wrong

anyway in my sea of red today i saw a small amount glowing GREEN
it was SSC...

i want to hold on till i see the 1c 
would't that be nice
cheers


btw ...1c isn't a calculate value just my hopes


----------



## bruno (5 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

any thoughts on the action today.
volume is up a bit and some big trades have gone through  considering ann still about 6 weeks away


----------



## bruno (6 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

ann just out from ssc looks like there expanding tenaments in the area ajoining peelwood.
good news imo


----------



## jollyfrog (6 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Hi Bruno, ssc seems to have a resistance of .48 of late with buyers building in .49 .5c range, with large trades!
  The ann of new ground is looking hopeful..... 135 sq kilometres! will be nice to see some drilling results.


----------



## sleeper88 (6 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

ok guys, i;ve been digging up some information in regards to the latest acquistion by SSC. As per their annoucement today, ELA 2890 contains the Black Springs, Single Tree Hill North and Big Magpie prospects. 

This is where my digging comes in:

Black Springs (most prospective out of the 3 prospects IMO) prospect was drilled by Asarco Aust Pty Ltd and Jododex Australia Pty Limited up to the early 1980s, before renewal of license was refused. 

Assay results for 5 of the 10 diamond drill holes at the Black Springs prospect by Asarco are shown below, 
View attachment BS1.BMP



Subsequent drill results by Jododex at Black Springs are shown below 
View attachment BS2.BMP


Finally, the image below summarises Jododex work at this prosepect. 
View attachment BS3.BMP


I've also included a brief summary of the Single Tree Hill prospect, which was explored by Newmont in the early 1980s
View attachment STH1.BMP


Hope the above information is useful 
NB: i dont hold SSC.

sleeper


----------



## bruno (6 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

thanks for the research sleeper, im no mining expert so i would be interested in anyones opinion on the above historical data.


----------



## Mazrox (17 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Announcement out this morning

"HIGH GRADE HISTORICAL ZINC INTERCEPTS IDENTIFIED AT THE BLACK SPRINGS PROSPECT"

Looks like they've picked out the best of the historical results sleeper88 found a week or two ago...

Maz


----------



## chimp (27 July 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

No post on this one has been a while. 
The appointment of Chief Geologist means the progress has been going on as planned.

What is everyone's idea about the share placement of Sultan? Would you take it?


----------



## mickqld (22 August 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



chimp said:


> No post on this one has been a while.
> The appointment of Chief Geologist means the progress has been going on as planned.
> 
> What is everyone's idea about the share placement of Sultan? Would you take it?





Well I'm certainly glad I didn't take the placement with the current sp sitting at 2.9 cents and the placement at 4.2 cents.


----------



## ideaforlife (23 August 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

yeah, back timing for a placement. they hadn't expected this correction though. would be interesting to see the future of this one with share placement unsuccessful. 

any thoughts? or any gossips?


----------



## insidetrader (5 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

anyone got any new info? someone gave me a tip on these guys a few weeks back...apparently their projects are going well and SSC provides a quick opp to double in the near future...thoughts?


----------



## hangseng (5 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



insidetrader said:


> anyone got any new info? someone gave me a tip on these guys a few weeks back...apparently their projects are going well and SSC provides a quick opp to double in the near future...thoughts?




Thoughts?

SSC is embarking on a very definate growth path of which the latest announcement confirms. I foresee a very positive future for this company and you can bet that KZL has their eyes firmly fixed on them and I can see why.

Very promising results, jorc compliance for John Fardy and now an additional lease adjacent to the existing leases.

I like SSC a lot.


----------



## insidetrader (5 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

i like ssc alot too...17% today...not a bad day...

KZL hey? that's interesting...first i've heard of it...any basis or do you just think that it makes sense?


----------



## hangseng (6 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



insidetrader said:


> i like ssc alot too...17% today...not a bad day...
> 
> KZL hey? that's interesting...first i've heard of it...any basis or do you just think that it makes sense?




Mark John Ashley (Non-ex director of KZL) is my basis. Mark Ashley is a very astute businessman and IMO has one eye on SSC, at least I do know he is very aware of SSC progress and I would be certain the board of KZL by now.

I have stated for some time I expect something good to come of Sultan. The definate consistent approach they have to company development and the quality leases in adjoining areas in the highly prospective Peelwood district has convinced me even more. This new aquisition is very convincing as is the management of SSC.

I am looking forward to very big things now and I will even stick my neck out and state I believe they will be mining Zn before AAR and you all know how much I like them. I won't be surprised at all to hear of a Chinese involvement with SSC in the short term. This is me thinking out aloud, I have no facts to support this and I am purely speculating on a possible direction. My main thoughts here are the locations are existing mines that were mined by old methods and resource indications (Jorc already at Fardy) and geology are well documented supporting a quality base metals project.

Will KZL be involved, that I really don't know but I am completely convinced we are watching the progress of one of the next quality Zn miners in NSW.

"Why Zinc: An Overview"
http://www.sultan.net.au/why-zinc-an-overview/

Disclosure: I hold SSC.


----------



## profithunter (11 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Nice move today up 21%

The company is currently doing a road show...might have something to do with it.


----------



## insidetrader (12 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

up another 7% today...

anyone know if there is anything of substance about to be released?


----------



## profithunter (12 October 2007)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Not sure about any announcements, share price action could be due to the company gaining positive exposure through the roadshow.


----------



## chimp (7 April 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Has anyone noticed the strong volume of this one last Friday?

I'm not sure whether SSC is on the list of Opes Prime, hence the volume is caused by changing hands.

Is there still holders around?


----------



## rhyslivs (6 June 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

SSC has been covered by intersuisse today.

Can have a read of it below:

http://www.intersuisse.com.au/standard.asp?pg=48

SSC have JORC'd Zinc 862000t @ 6.7% Zn.

Aiming for production in 2009.

Market Cap of 11M


----------



## Director (20 June 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

ssc looking good, a few good announcements, JORC not far off, in production next year.

I think the main problem is that the company is still listed in the 'technology and hardware' sector. ;-)   Apparently this is being addressed too.

(I hold)  so DYOR.


----------



## rhyslivs (20 June 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Sorry prawn, i should have left that out.

SSC another good announcement yesterday containing drill results which is putting them on target to increase there JORC reserve. New estimate coming soon. 

Bankable Feasibility Study also commenced in last couple of days.

I feel this represents good value at its current market cap.

But always DYOR because i am but a rookie!

Any other thoughts appreciated.

I hold a small parcel.


----------



## rhyslivs (3 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

SCC have just completed a placement of 41,425,00 shares 2.4c to sophisticated and professional investors to raise $994,200.

Its a good confidence boost knowing that the bigger guys are willing to throw relatively large amounts of cash at Sultan at these levels. 

Rhys


----------



## rhyslivs (5 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Thought I would take my first crack at a more in depth analysis for anyones Information, comments and criticisms appreciated!

Sultan Corporation is a re-cap. It was previously known as Wytomic Limited (WYT) and before that Quadtel Limited (QTL). It recapped in December 06 and the prospectus closed fully subscribed (http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/9011).

There are *546,425,000* shares on issue and *81,500,000* unlisted options. I think these expire in June 2010 with an exercise price of 2c.

Market CAP: 546,425,000 x .019 (previous close price) = *10 - 11 mil*

Fully diluted MC is close to 12 mil.

They acquired their flagship Peelwood Zinc/Copper project in May 2007. This project contains the John Fardy Zinc deposit. 

The John Fardy deposit is located on freehold land that is not subject to native title and is well situated for infrastructure.

The Peelwood zinc project has several old mines and prospects with zinc-rich volcanics-hosted massive sulphide-style mineralization.

The John Fardy deposit is at an advanced stage of exploration and there are numerous diamond drill hole intersections of massive sulphide mineralization with zinc, copper and silver grades.

*John Fardy has a JORC compliant estimate of 862,000t @ 6.7% Zn equiv.* 

Since the project acquisition they have continued to get high grade intersections and in May 2008 announced that they have engaged Cube Consulting to calculated an upgraded JORC resource. This drilling should almost be complete.

The company has engaged Intermine Engineering Consultants to complete all design and engineering studies. Intermine Engineering Consultants will also manage the processes necessary to obtain regulatory approvals required to commence mining operations at John Fardy.

Due to the near surface nature of the ore body and associated simplicity of future operations it is anticipated that the BFS would conclude in the 1st quarter of 2008-09.

They also just completed a placement of 41,425,00 shares 2.4c to sophisticated and professional investors to raise $994,200.

Its a good confidence boost knowing that the bigger guys are willing to throw relatively large amounts of cash at Sultan at these levels.

At currents levels I see little downside in this stock and alot of potential upside. 

*There should be a good flow of positive news in the coming weeks with regards to their upgraded John Fardy Resource.*

Anyone got any thoughts?

Cheers,

Rhys


----------



## rhyslivs (8 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

For everyones info, just got this email back from the company regarding there upgraded JORC resource for the John Fardy Deposit.

"Sultan is still waiting on the last of the assays to be returned from the lab. Shortly thereafter Cube will finalise the JORC resource and the results will be announced to the market accordingly"

I think we should have it within the next couple of weeks. About how long does it usually take to finalise a JORC once all the assays are received? Couple of weeks since they are only revising?

Hopefully a positive month approaching!

Rhys


----------



## rhyslivs (9 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Another email I just got from the company:

"Providing the turn-around of samples from the lab progresses as anticipated we would expect the upgraded resource to be announced within a month.

Kind regards

Dean Gathercole"

That isn't long to wait.

The BFS is also underway and quote: "Due to the near surface nature of the ore body and associated simplicity of future operations it is anticipated that the BFS would conclude in the 1st quarter of 2008-09."

This means we will have an upgraded JORC resource and BFS all within this quarter.

At its current Market Cap of around 10mill I feel this stock is heavily discounted.

Should be an exciting few months.

Rhys


----------



## mickqld (16 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Appendix 4C Quaterly report out.
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080716/pdf/00860524.pdf

They are burning up cash pretty fast. $856,000 last quater. $1.85 million left in cash. Market didnt like it today so far down to 1.5c or 16%.


----------



## rhyslivs (16 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Mick, they may have expended a fair bit but do you feel it has been wasted?

They have been fairly active in the last quarter. Alot of drilling with some excellent results. That expenditure could be attributed to the upgraded JORC. I would think they would be fairly expensive?

Also, mick, What do you think of the director, Derek?

On another note, where has the discussion gone from this stock!!!

Rhys


----------



## rhyslivs (17 July 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Announcement out: Completion of Drilling Program at Peelwood

Looks like they are on track for the upgraded JORC within a couple of weeks.

Good choice of day as well!

Rhys


----------



## tch (15 August 2008)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Any more news on SSC? Keep thinking it's hit its bottom (hard to pick I know). It just seems to keep gradually dropping... Down to 1.2c today...


----------



## rhyslivs (10 June 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Couple of new substantial holders, people have been acquiring at the bottom!

Sultan have been very quiet over the last 6 months.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 June 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Placement at 0.005 should provide new base

If other micro cap placements are anything to go by (GPN BCN GDA) this should rocket soon, Im guessing they have something in the wings otherwise why would "sophisticated investors" part with their hard earned, next 2-3weeks will be interesting, as usal this is just my speculation


----------



## rhyslivs (27 July 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Exellent announcement out today regarding metallurgical testwork results. Its looks like they've got the goods.

This could give it an extra kick along YT.


----------



## rhyslivs (20 August 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Excellent announcement out today regarding intention to proceed from explorer to miner.

Still questions to answer regarding funding and timelines but it is a big step in the right direction.

It is getting traded to all buggery at the moment. Up 85% on huge volume.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090820/pdf/31k5wfk64ylt80.pdf

YT you ever manage to get on board?


----------



## Narkov (20 August 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I'm happy I stuck with this one. Should have some very good upside in the not too distant future. Time to double up.


----------



## bowman (21 August 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

There's evidence of insto buying today. Those large odd numbered orders are a bit of a giveaway.

I'm trading it today, but I have a holding from last month and I expect to try and add to it in the coming days.

The prospect of an explorer becoming a miner is always exciting.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bowman (29 August 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Technically I think Sultan has made all the right noises this week.

A lightly traded triangle consolidation pattern, finishing the week with 2 days of closing on the high with increasing volume.

Another break up seems to be a good bet, and if so this should get on more peoples radar.


----------



## bowman (1 September 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

A bit closer again to a breakout from the triangle consolidation pattern but the 15c previous high is still proving elusive.


----------



## bowman (1 September 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

A good finish today with a breakout close at 1.5c. The presentation on the proposed Peelwood copper/zinc mine is worth a read.

I've been trading this and also have a core position. I'm looking for a short term target of 2c at which point I will probably sell half and be free carried with the remaining half.

The last thing I need now is a correction.

Anyone else still on board?


----------



## rhyslivs (1 September 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I'm still holding. Very pleased with the way this has panned out in the last month after a somewhat prolonged silence!

I few hurdles still to be cleared but I think it is looking extremely promising; a producer in a year.

Pondering freeing up a little more capital to increase my position even!

We might get a few more months before the correction, it'll happen like clockwork right when some money starts pooring back into these spec stocks.


----------



## bowman (1 September 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



rhyslivs said:


> We might get a few more months before the correction, it'll happen like clockwork right when some money starts pooring back into these spec stocks.




Actually that's one of the reasons I'm concerned now - there's speccies running like mad every day. LOL

Anyway, lets hope this one pans out in the long run.


----------



## bowman (2 September 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Tough decision making day today in light of the DOW pullback last night and the general negative market sentiment.

I set my sights a bit lower for now and sold some stock into the buying strength. I now have a smaller core holding but I am free carried from .008c

If the DOW rebounds tonigh I will regret my decision, but that's the nature of the beast.

Whatever happens I'll be looking for opportunities to increase my holdings again. I just don't know when.


----------



## dobbsy (24 December 2009)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Got in on this one at .011, so up 9% in a week. I see they should have a working mine next year, with a quick pay back period of about 10 months. Anyone else have any thoughts on this one?
Thanks


----------



## dobbsy (10 January 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Up 14% on Friday on greatly increased volume over the last few weeks. 
No news out, not sure of the reason why.
Hopefully about to run!!


----------



## bulli (18 January 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Sultan is currently in trading halt pending announcement by Tuesday 19th January.
Most likely will be to do with the Mining approval submitted late November and by the looks of the trading over the last week, should be a fairly positive announcement.


----------



## bulli (19 January 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



bulli said:


> Sultan is currently in trading halt pending announcement by Tuesday 19th January.
> Most likely will be to do with the Mining approval submitted late November and by the looks of the trading over the last week, should be a fairly positive announcement.




Announcement was instead on Sultan being given the exclusive rights to negotiate purchase of the Brskovo Lead and Zinc Mine in Montenegro.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100119/pdf/31n7646phhmg1z.pdf

Still awaiting a announcement on Peelwood formal mining approval, which is now overdue according to initial information.


----------



## slinky (8 April 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Share prices have jumped 60% (from 0.01 to 0.16) in the last 2 days. There has also been a big increase in trading volume .....and no announcements. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## tjk (23 November 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Have seen 'SSC' - Sultan Corp, is at .005, 52 week low. Excellent buying, MD is looking at good results from minerals consultants reviews. And I bought @ 0.04 and is up to 0..05 so 25% in one day and expect it to be just under 1c in 2 weeks with asx annoucements and strong buys.


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2010)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



tjk said:


> Have seen 'SSC' - Sultan Corp, is at .005, 52 week low. Excellent buying, MD is looking at good results from minerals consultants reviews. And I bought @ 0.04 and is up to 0..05 so 25% in one day and expect it to be just under 1c in 2 weeks with asx annoucements and strong buys.




TJK,

Welcome to ASF

Please note that ASF is about analysis and discussion. Please provide reasons as to why you think it is a good buy and why you think that it will be over 1c soon?

Please also read the site guidelines for suggestions as to how to acheive this.

Thanks


----------



## kalin (22 January 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

this thread seems a bit neglected...  but has anyone else been watching ssc?
its been looking very promising since their latest announcement on peelwood, based on the recent volume id be expecting some sort of share price movement during next week... perhaps an annoucement before the end of the month could see this one pass 2cents...
my  ;p

current sp sitting pretty at 1.3cents
anyways.. would be nice to see what others think...


----------



## kalin (25 January 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

nobody else on ssc??,,, ill just have to talk to myself then 
lots of nice healthy buying at .015,,
03:56:51 PM	0.015	 50,000
03:55:45 PM	0.014	 200,000
03:43:18 PM	0.015	 412,247
03:43:18 PM	0.015	 87,753
03:35:47 PM	0.015	 200,000
03:34:12 PM	0.015	 212,247
03:34:12 PM	0.015	 500,000
03:34:12 PM	0.015	 69,703
03:34:11 PM	0.015	 218,050
03:18:46 PM	0.015	 50,297

it was up about 15% today on no news... once we get more news on peelwood id be expecting the sp to at least hit 1.7-2 cents...
nice resistance at 1.3cents... 
im just new to this tech analysis stuff... but from what i can see,,, it looks good..
although the sp at the moment seems to be under the unfluence of pump and dump..an annoucement in the coming weeks should fix that though 

cheers all.


----------



## asterisk (31 January 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

New here, thanks to a google search of SSC. 

Have been following them the past week, and a few other companies all exploring copper related projects (intrigued by Newmont/Alkane Resources' reported  60 tonne copper resource 50km to the North). Noted Horseshoe metal's spectacular 150% gain late last week on news of hitting copper, so eagerly awaiting results of SSC's drilling!


----------



## adobee (18 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

SSC has come up on my radar today... Also looks like its come up on some other peoples radar.. took a parcel at 1.4 ..  some overdue results are out very soon which hopefully are good.. other sites there is alot of talk of a new project also .. not sure what this is but hopefully something that makes it fly (coking coal, potash, rare earth would be good at the moment) ..


----------



## adobee (21 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

looks like I got pretty lucky on this one.. fingers crossed it keeps moving upwards ..


----------



## adobee (21 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

From todays announcement ..

Some elevated Au zones associated with* high potassic *radiometric responses, probably also indicative of alteration;

This could be a hint of potash news coming up.. very popular at the moment.. 
Wait and see.. wouldnt be surprised to see some profit taking though considering everyone will be up 30% from friday


----------



## adobee (23 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Down today along with everything else in the market.. considering the big jump the other day and retrace and todays low volume selling I have decided to further increase my holding to 2million shares at 1.4c .. hoping for a rebound across the markets tomorrow..


----------



## adobee (24 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



adobee said:


> Down today along with everything else in the market.. considering the big jump the other day and retrace and todays low volume selling I have decided to further increase my holding to 2million shares at 1.4c .. hoping for a rebound across the markets tomorrow..




looks like the rebound came late yesterday afternoon.. this could be a potential break out this morning if it can punch through 1.8c ..


----------



## adobee (25 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Guess this is now a breakout at 2.2c ... For anyone who trades the breakouts

Looks like it could keep going further to mid 2c at least.. Lots of talk on other sites of a results due soon and rumours of a new project..  If they drop a announcement could send it off the chart.. Will wait and see what happens as somethings up for this sort of run up..


----------



## McCoy Pauley (26 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Gary Stone from Share Wealth Systems compared SSC to SSN on YMYC on Wednesday night last week (from memory).  His thesis was that SSC was shaping up the same way as SSN did on the way to SSN climbing up to 12c/share from 2.7c/share (or whatever it was).  For those that don't watch/listen to Your Money Your Call, Gary Stone is a chartist, so he has little idea about what SSC does.

Looks to me like a breakout to almost 2.4c/share on rising volume.  Seems to be a bullish sign for price action next week.  Please note that I do not own this company's shares, so DYOR.


----------



## adobee (28 February 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Gary Stone from Share Wealth Systems compared SSC to SSN on YMYC on Wednesday night last week (from memory).  His thesis was that SSC was shaping up the same way as SSN did on the way to SSN climbing up to 12c/share from 2.7c/share (or whatever it was).  For those that don't watch/listen to Your Money Your Call, Gary Stone is a chartist, so he has little idea about what SSC does.
> 
> Looks to me like a breakout to almost 2.4c/share on rising volume.  Seems to be a bullish sign for price action next week.  Please note that I do not own this company's shares, so DYOR.




i heard that he had been talking about it.. action to date has been fast and rapid.. I wonder what amount can be contributed to people who watch this show.. it is not hard if someone picks one winner from 2c to 12c to have a big number of people jump on there next pick.. 

I am hoping it runs that hard too as I am currently holding..  Another 10minutes and we will see where its going today ..


----------



## adobee (1 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Appointment of director today  being 

*Michael Ralston,* Mike, ACMA London, B.Comm U.C.T has been the Chief Financial Officer of *Kangaroo Resources *Limited since October 2009. Mr. Ralston has been Chief Financial Officer of View Resources Ltd., since February 3, 2006. Mr. Ralston has been Company Secretary of *View Resources Ltd*., since April 18, 2006. His focus within View Resources is to provide financial and strategic management across it and assist in driving the business towards development and expansion. ...


_The Sultan Board is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Mike Ralston, as an Independent Non-Executive Director of the Company.
Mr. Ralston is a qualified Chartered Management Accountant with 15 years experience in various senior executive management roles in the UK, Africa and Australia, primarily focused on finance. He has worked within the Australian Mining sector for the past seven years as both CFO and Director for several listed resource companies, mainly in the gold, base metals and coal sectors. He has significant corporate, commercial and management experience and most recently has been one of the key executive managers driving Kangaroo Resources Limited through its emergence as the next significant coal producer in Indonesia.
Mr. Derek Lenartowicz, the Managing Director of Sultan said, ?The Board is very pleased to welcome Mr. Mike Ralston as an Independent Non-Executive Director of the Company. Mr. Ralston?s extensive finance industry experience, especially within the mining sector, will add depth and substance to our management team?.
Additionally Sultan Corporation Limited wishes to advise that Mr. Jimmy Lee, an Independent Non-Executive Director of the Company, has resigned from the Board effective today. Mr. Lee leaves the Company to pursue other interests and the Board of Sultan wishes Mr. Lee every success in his future endeavors, and thanks him for his contribution the Company during the term of his tenure_


----------



## mr. jeff (1 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



adobee said:


> Appointment of director today  being
> 
> *Michael Ralston,* Mike, ACMA London, B.Comm U.C.T has been the Chief Financial Officer of *Kangaroo Resources *Limited since October 2009. Mr. Ralston has been Chief Financial Officer of View Resources Ltd., since February 3, 2006. Mr. Ralston has been Company Secretary of *View Resources Ltd*., since April 18, 2006. His focus within View Resources is to provide financial and strategic management across it and assist in driving the business towards development and expansion. ...
> 
> ...




I can't see any great reasones why this stock is moving except that there is strong volume and it has been named on TV and replaced an XO. Any idea? I also see that the cash they have is running out and they may have to do a raising soon. I query what SSC actually are doing and can't find any info on their upcoming production forecasts and development costs. Anyone have any info out there - I see early in the thread Hang Seng was involved, as were quite a few others, don't know if anyone has the time, but a few different opinions always helps to paint a picture in good light.


----------



## adobee (1 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

some reasonable big buys going through today as well .. For example  $200k @ 3.4c  
I am not up to date with what sort of balance traders use but seems like alot to pump into a penny stock following a 130% run up over the last week..


----------



## adobee (2 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Info sheet from buy sell signals may be of interest ...


http://www.buysellsignals.com/BuySellSignals/report/Australia/Stock/PDF/Daily/Australia_pdf_2045.pdf


----------



## adobee (3 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

has held up pretty well.. hopefully 2.8c makes some sort of bottom so I can keep hold of this till we see some further updates..


----------



## adobee (8 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

some very odd sells going through every 2minutes all day at .06 seconds.. if you look at the course of sales.. what do people make of this sort of selling .. hedge fund / broker exiting from their position or pushing the price down ?? Would think it has to be someone with some sort of computer automated selling system ..


----------



## Captain_Chaza (8 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

YES  Those computer generated sales of 66,150 at 0.024 cents should be ignored 
Me Thinks
The Important figure I watch in these times of madness Magic  is the VWAP @ 0.025

Maybe the Computer is prorammed to sell small amounts and Buy Huge amoumts
It gets more complicated when 2 or 3 computers join in on the party and play opposite directions

I ignore them all
The only figures I respect are the (HLOC) HIGH LOW OPEN CLOSE

Salute and Gods speed
\
PS, I am holding on Tightly


----------



## adobee (11 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

held up pretty well today all things considered..  pleased to see sellers refrained..

at this point its all going to dependent on dow tonight xao monday, if there is a blood bath I doubt we will see news and even if we do it will have little impact..


----------



## adobee (15 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

*POSITIVE OUTCOME OF THE PEELWOOD NORTH Cu/ZN MINE WATER STUDY*The directors of Sulltan Corporation Ltd are pleased to announce that the Peelwood North Mine Water Study conducted by RPS Aquatera, concluded that all water required for ore processing can be secured by harvesting surface water runoff. This would be done by constructing a 180ML-250ML storage dam.
Aquatera’s conclusions are based on the driest year on record.
Mr. Derek Lenartowicz, the Managing Director of Sultan Corporation Ltd, commented : “We are extremely pleased with this outcome because water management was the last significant step in our assessment of the viability of the Peelwood North Cu/Zn mine. Harvesting surface water runoff is a much simpler and more cost effective option than the establishment of a dedicated borefield.
Sultan Corporation owns 100% of the Peelwood tennants and all assets associated with these leases.



_Looks like approval to start breaking some ground could be round the corner.._


----------



## adobee (15 March 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

If the market wasnt so on edge and in the dumps I think this news would have easily pushed upwards of 3c.. slowing getting some buys but nothing outstanding.. ssc now on the verge of commencing production .. May have to wait for council approval before this finally gets some good notice ..


----------



## adobee (5 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

For those interested in the stock it also trades in Frankfurt..

http://www.boerse-frankfurt.de/EN/index.aspx?pageID=35&ISIN=AU000000SSC3


----------



## adobee (7 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

buys in the range of $50 - $70k per parcel this morning .. This looks quite promising providing the sellers werent dropping similar size parcels.. Fingers crossed its a size of imminent updates to come..


----------



## adobee (8 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

back in business this morning busted through 3c and looks to be marching forward again.. appears the bot seller holding the price around 2.7c has gone or been smashed..


----------



## adobee (11 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Up 27% on europe, all be it on $7k of volume..  Fingers crossed the asx stock follows the same path..   Expecting an update this week considering the turn around of price and extra volume last few days of last week ..


----------



## mickqld (12 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



adobee said:


> back in business this morning busted through 3c and looks to be marching forward again.. appears the bot seller holding the price around 2.7c has gone or been smashed..




Looks like the bot is back and hasn't had it's fill yet. He/she/it is preying on a weak market at the moment.


----------



## adobee (13 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

its a nightmare.. everytime I feel confident we get either hammered by this seller trying to force stops or the market takes a bad turn..  I expect news will get rid of the bot and take us up but only if there is confidence in the market, if its doom & gloom and people are moving quickly to cash I dont think it will matter what is announced... 
Should see some news of peelwood moving ahead now following appointment of developement manager..  Holding on and have my fingers crossed..


----------



## adobee (27 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

UBS substanial holder with about $2mill in..
Providing they decide to stick around this is good news imo..

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110427/pdf/41y7m1z003xs3v.pdf


----------



## adobee (27 April 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Definetly broken out now.. those who like the Outstanding Break Outs may wish to take a look.. believe a triangle has now been formed for those which are chartists.. Either way looks like it could have broken through and be ready for a move upwards..


----------



## adobee (2 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

small retrace and retested the high today ..
Looking forward to a big day tomorrow IMO

Quarterly report leads to some conclusions that news in regard to Mont project will be forth coming soon.. FIngers crossed for a JORC without drilling ... (Is this possible ???)


----------



## stockjunkie (2 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

great buy for you adobee.

if announcement comes out sometime this week you could see a high around 5cents imo.


----------



## adobee (3 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

9.2MT Jorc Announced
12 months ahead of schedule
$2mil exploration costs saved
Next step start BFS

Increase in jorc with further drilling ..

Hopefully news is not factored in already and we see a further upswing today..


----------



## adobee (3 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Smashed on open ..  as usual to much hype and gets sold down on news ...
usual storey these days obviously to many people new a few days ago..whilst normal punters get burnt..


----------



## skc (3 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



adobee said:


> Smashed on open ..  as usual to much hype and gets sold down on news ...
> usual storey these days obviously to many people new a few days ago..whilst normal punters get burnt..




Pretty nice gap fill on 3.1c. There is so much liquidity on this stock meaning many traders watching so a bounce there probably not unexpected...

The uptread appears intact if current levels hold imo.


----------



## adobee (4 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

taking the buying opportunity today providing we stay above 2.7 I think all is looking positive still.. if it closes below may be a bit worried.. sells look like they are manipulating the price somewhat however ..  Hoping for a Peelwood update very shortly to get the ball rolling in the right direction ..


----------



## warennie (4 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

I see a bit of a standoff between 2.8 and 2.9 developing... Think im 1st in line at 2.8


----------



## adobee (9 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

looks tight at the moment .. volumes slowed down and both buyers and sellers are holding there ground.. a little bit of stability wont hurt this stock or my nerves ..


----------



## warennie (16 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Today's announcement must have sparked a bit of interest again... Wasn't much of a story though, i guess it just showed that the balls moving. Nice to get a boost on such a shocking day.

(BFS Commences at MB Project in Montenegro)


----------



## adobee (30 May 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

CR completed 2.2c which I think is good news .. 
Announcement refers to new acquisitions .. This could be very positive in my opinon.. Management has shown they have a good ability to get projects with great potential at good prices...


----------



## adobee (8 June 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

_No news from the company on it as yet but its in the media and Derek is in Africa ..._
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-phosphate-prize/story-e6frg9ex-1226071556147

*Sultan Corp chases phosphate prize
EXCLUSIVE Robin Bromby From: The Australian June 08, 2011 10:20AM*

ADD another country to Australian mining's march into sub-Saharan Africa -- and another commodity.

We can report exclusively that it is understood that junior Sultan Corp (SSC) -- which two years ago was thwarted in Mali when it went after a similar project there -- is now on the trail of a phosphate project in the small West African state of Togo. There is word in the Togolese capital, Lome, is that Sultan?s CEO Derek Lenartowicz has already begun talks with Mines Minister Damipi Noupokou.

The company is cashed up after a recent $5.4 million capital raising. It is drilling a gold project, has a NSW base metals project well advanced and is now conducting a bankable feasibility study on a zinc-lead project in Montenegro.

Going into phosphate -- if the deal comes off -- will propel Sultan into the bull market story of the looming world food crisis in which fertilisers will become a key weapon. Sultan has a market capitalisation of about $29m and its shares -- of which there are 1.4 million on issue -- have been trading recently around 2 cents.

While poor and with just 6.7 million people, Togo is the world?s fourth largest phosphate producer. The minister recently announced plans to triple production of the fertiliser feedstock with Societe Nouvelles des Phosphates, the state- owned company that manages the industry, has invested $US62m ($57.9m) in mining and excavation materials. There are also plans to build a plant to produce phosphoric acids or fertilisers - a move which would dramatically reduce shipping costs for Togo-based phosphate miners.

Togo has an estimated 60 million tonnes of phosphate reserves. The International Monetary Fund has urged reforms for the phosphate industry.

This is just the latest development for a fast changing Australian phosphate and potash sector. In New York, Global X Funds has launched the world?s first fertiliser exchange-traded fund -- in which Australia?s Incitec Pivot (ICP) is the third largest investment -- and now an Indian state-owned company has signed the initial agreements to participate in a Northern Territory phosphate deposit.

It was revealed last week that India?s National Minerals Development Corp will, as has been rumoured, work with Minemakers (MAK) to conduct a feasibility study into the latter?s Wonarah project which has a resource of 1.26 billion tonnes at 12 per cent phosphate.

India and China between them account for 40 per cent of world fertiliser use but India?s grain yields are still less than half those of crops in the US. Recent figures issued by the Indian government show the demand for fertiliser in the country is higher than ever.

However, Indian newspapers have been reporting in recent weeks there could be a fertiliser shortfall ahead of the summer sowing season. The product most affected world demand and disruptions in North Africa, diammonium phosphate, is also likely to keep growing in price.

India therefore faces more food price rises, a growing problem in the country. The country?s food price inflation is now running at 8.55 per cent.

National Minerals Development has the right now to earn a 50 per cent stake in the Wonarah project. It will reimburse Minemakers for past spending on the project.

The longer term plan is for the two companies to work together to produce downstream fertiliser products including diammonium phosphate.


----------



## warennie (8 June 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Trading halt as of 1:54pm.
Thanks for the heads up, i assume this will be the announcement.

[Trading halt in relation to recent media speculation regarding a potential project]


----------



## adobee (10 June 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Announcement..
Not exactly the locked in deal I was hoping for.. Have a few more weeks to wait now..
Could be a company maker if it comes off..


*SULTAN CONFIRMS THAT IT HAS BEEN SELECTED TO TENDER ON THE DEVELOPMENT OF A PHOSPHATE DEPOSIT IN TOGO*Sultan Corporation wishes to confirm that it has been invited by the Government of Togo to participate in their selection process to identify a strategic partner to develop the phosphate project. This announcement is in response to a recent media article, until now, Sultan has been able to maintain confidentiality throughout this process. The company is submitting its tender proposal on 30 June 2011.
The project is located in Togo (West Africa) near the capital Lome. It is situated very close to infrastructure including a purpose built port facility which is approximately 20 km to the south-west. The port is capable of handling 4.5 MTA of rock phosphate. The port has been regularly maintained and is in good operating condition.
The project has an exploration target size of 2.0 to 2.1 billion tonnes of mineralization at a grade ranging from 14.5 to 15.5% P2O5*. There are discrete zones in the order of 80-100 million tonnes having average grades in the range of 18-20% P2O5.
(* The potential quantity and grade is conceptual in nature, there has been insufficient exploration to define a Mineral Resource and it is uncertain if further exploration will result in the determination of a Mineral Resource. It is stated above as a range of tonnes and grades of mineralized material. It should be read in conjunction with the accompanying notes 1 and 2 at the bottom of this announcement).
During the past three years Sultan has addressed the following issues:
Geology
Sultan has independently confirmed the deposits size, location, grades, strip ratios and other factors which would impact on the viability of the mine.
Commercial Analysis
Sultan has performed a full commercial analysis of the project which included sensitivity analysis and the analysis of various development options.
Business Plan
Sultan has developed a business plan which essentially consists of two development stages.
1 To develop the mine plus the beneficiation plant capable of producing 5 MTA of rock phosphate; and
Page 2
2 To add value by constructing and operating a phosphoric acid plant which will utilise part of the produced rock phosphate as feed.
Ministerial Visit
During February 2011 Sultan was visited by a delegation including the Togolese Minister of Mines and the Economic Advisor to the President of Togo. The purpose of this visit to Sultan’s Perth Offices was to assess Sultan’s managerial, technical and financial ability to implement its plan. The visit achieved all of its stated objectives. The visitors met with Western Australian Ministers responsible for Finance, Mining, Energy, and the Environment. Meetings were also held with Australian mining industry leaders and Sultan’s financial backers. Visits to some of the projects in which Sultan personnel were previously involved were also arranged.
Sultan still holds the view that this information concerns an incomplete proposal or negotiation and had it remained confidential there would have been no requirement for Sultan to make any statement at this time. Sultan is not the only corporation which is seeking to partner the Togolese Government in developing this project.
Over the past five years Sultan Corporation has held the belief that phosphate as a commodity will continue to grow in importance as the worldwide demand for food production increases. Sultan MD Derek Lenartowicz said “The Togo project, if Sultan is successful in joining the Government of Togo as a strategic partner, would be another step towards achieving Sultan’s goal of playing a significant role in the exploitation of this important resource”.
Sultan recently raised over $5million in a capital raising which gives the company sufficient funds to pursue such a strategy and Sultan continues to build the blocks to deliver fast growth to the company going forward, including additional management experience, strong relationships, a growing funnel of potential projects and above all a dynamic strategy.
Derek Lenartowicz
Managing Director
Page


----------



## warennie (10 June 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

What was with the high open?
The volume seems to suggest perhaps the traders who bought into SSC after reading the news before the trading halt sold out this morning. Had considered doing the same.


----------



## adobee (1 July 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvLUbbFSIto 

Your money your call..

MAL from Sydney


----------



## pixel (1 July 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

so they submitted the tender yesterday.
Today's chart looks like punters are buyingthe rumour. Does anybody know when the decision is due? Could be a company maker - or breaker 
I bought a lottery ticket: stop 1.7; targets 2.4, 3.2, 4.2c


----------



## warennie (1 July 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*



pixel said:


> Could be a company maker - or breaker
> View attachment 43463




Why does everyone think getting knocked back on our tender application will be so harmful? Every since its leak and announcement on the 7th/8th its gone down (due to financial conditions and lack of risk appetite) It was at 2c before the announcement, fell to a low of 1.4c and has just returned to 1.9 at todays close. I cant imagine anything would have been different if it was never even discussed. I feel there's upside, very little downside as everything else remains constant. I dont really think the market is factoring in Togo to the SP, especially as the market knows its not a sure thing.


----------



## pixel (24 August 2011)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01210481

Trading will resume tomorrow, Thursday. morning.
Do they have enough cash for further drilling at Elsienora? Shall wait and see how the Market reacts.


----------



## Kremmen (13 February 2012)

*Re: SSC - Sultan Corporation*

Seems to be a leap of activity since the renaming to Balamara Resources.


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

BMB has been tightened up with a 10:1 share consolidation, leaving 192m FPO shares on issue.
Latest information from Bogdan.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120704/pdf/4277bb3qysgtzt.pdf
Balamara Resources Limited (ASX: BMB) is pleased to announce that the third hole at its Bogdan Project in Poland has intersected a potentially significant zone of copper mineralisation.In the latest hole, copper mineral species have been identified visually in core over an 8.3 metre interval extending from 350.5 metres to 358.8 metres below surface.
Chemical assay results will be required to determine the significance of this intersection. However, there is a total intersection of visible copper minerals of 8.3 metres and this is relatively stronger at the top for an interval of approximately 3 metres.
The third hole is approximately 3.15km west from the first hole drilled (see Diagram 1 below). Hole 3 is also the most western hole drilled to date and the hole closest to the adjacent world-class copper-silver operations of KGHM.
Balamara has sent the samples from Hole 3 to the laboratories for assaying and is awaiting assay results for Hole 2, which was completed one month ago. Current assay turnaround time is 5-6 weeks.
After the success recorded with the first two holes at Bogdan, Balamara has decided to expand the exploration programme in addition to the four holes which are part of the current programme. The Company is targeting a maiden JORC-compliant resource on the back of the expanded programme.

Further points of information for BMB.
•Final stage tender submission for a substantial phosphate project in Togo
•Existing quotation on ASX and intention to dual list on AIM – raising £3.5m to £4m to accelerate exploration & development and fund potential asset acquisitions

Top 20 shareholders Approx.48%
Directors’ shareholding Approx. 23%
Cash as at 31 May 2012 A$2.7 million



*KEY PROJECTS*
MONTY ZINC-SILVER-LEAD PROJECT (MONTENEGRO)
•100% owned
•Acquired in 2010
•Currently at DFS stage
•Metallurgical results by Q3 2012
•Targeting production by H1 2014*
•Second 3,000m drilling programme commenced May 2012 at higher grade deposits
•Targeting higher grade, higher tonnage and reclassification (Inferred to Indicated) for existing JORC resource
•Additional two exploration holes commenced at Brskovo deposit to test extent of high grade silver zone
•High grade intersections to date include:
 •5.5m (181.5m to 187m) at 507.7 g/t Ag, 4.01% Zn, 2.83% Pb and 0.28% Cu
 •8m (147m to 155m) at 129.7 g/t Ag, 2.45% Zn, 1.50% Pb and 0.29% Cu
      which included 3m (147, to 150m) at 337 g/t Ag, 4.05% Zn, 2.74% Pb and 0.61% Cu

BOGDAN LEAD-COPPER-SILVER PROJECT (POLAND)
•85% owned
•Immediately adjacent to one of Europe’s largest copper and silver operations (KGHM)
•First two holes drilled indicate extension to KGHM mineralised system
•Further 2 holes anticipated by Q3 2012
•Planning phased18 additional holes
•Immediately adjacent to one of Europe’s largest copper and silver mines (KGHM Polska Miedz):
•KGHM Ore Resource* = 1.16bn tonnes Cu (2.08%) and Ag (59g/t) for 24Mt copper and 69kt contained silver
 >570,000T Cu & 40m oz Ag in 2011
 >US$7bn market cap on Warsaw Stock Exchange

PHOSPHATE PROJECT (TOGO) – UNDER TENDER
•Substantial Phosphate Project
•A potential exploration target size of 2.0 - 2.1 billion tonnes at 14.5-15.5% rock phosphate (P2O5), with an estimated 80-100 million tonnes at 18-20% (P2O5)
•Key Advantages:
•Shallow mineralisation (circa 30 meters for open pit mining)
•25kms from purpose-built port with spare capacity and 30kms from capital city
•Infrastructure in place at target site
•Considerable drilling to date – historic data available
•Tender process underway for strategic mining partner
•One of five through to final stage of tender process
•Estimated completion of tender process 3-6 months




Does anyone know about the guys running this?


----------



## pixel (5 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Does anyone know about the guys running this?



see here: http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/people/person.asp?personId=11538938&ticker=SSC:AU

I've met Derek a few times and got the impression he knows his minerals. 
(Some may however hold their past VRE woes against him.)
And when you read the names of his fellow directors, you'll understand that some of them would also feel at ease in the regions in which BMB is drilling.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

BALAMARA FINDS FIRST COPPER-DOMINANT ZONE AT BOGDAN WITH MINERALISATION CONFIRMED OVER 3.2km

Balamara Resources announce assay results from the third hole (Hole B4) drilled at its Bogdan Copper Project in Poland have revealed for the first time a more extensive copper-dominant zone, providing a priority target for follow-up drilling.
At the same time, results from the second and third holes (Holes B2 and B4) have confirmed continuous copper-silver-lead mineralisation on Balamara’s Bogdan tenement extending over a strike length of approximately 3.2km.
This provides clear evidence that the mineralised structure known as the Kupferschiefer (“copper shale”), which underpins the adjacent world-class mining operations of KGHM Polska Miedz, extends across the Bogdan tenement.

The material intersections from Hole B4 are as follows:
Lower copper zone:
349.5-358.0 8.5 metres at 0.36% copper (Cu), 11.6 g/t silver (Ag)
Including 354-355.3 1.3 metres at 0.60% copper (Cu) and 13.5 g/t silver (Ag)
Upper lead zone:
343.0-349.0 6 metres at 0.73% lead (Pb), 4.6 g/t silver (Ag)
Including 346-349 3 metres at 0.99% lead (Pb), 6.0 g/t silver (Ag)


----------



## pixel (20 February 2013)

The recently announced "Strategic Partnership" with Centurion could provide another boost to the sp.
I am already back on board and adding some more in expectation of more upside.




Targets as per chart; stop loss currently at 10c (close below basis).


----------



## System (7 May 2015)

On May 6th, 2015, Balamara Resources Limited (BMB) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11.


----------

